# T-shirt fullfillment and storage (not POD necessarily)



## HaveYouEver (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm looking for a website that will print my T-shirts, store them and dropship them. Would this be cheaper than POD?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

If they're ordered and paid for up front, you'd most likely be paying for larger quantities at a time, which presumably would lower the price per print compared to printing on demand.


----------



## HaveYouEver (Aug 24, 2009)

I know this. I am looking for a company that could create shirts in bulk for me, store them and drop shop them.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

We do that exact thing for several clothing brands. It lets the brand owners focus on the business, while we take care of the logistics.

Whether it is cheaper than POD depends on your designs, quantities, and printing method used. We do a mix of both for our clients.


----------



## shirtster (Oct 27, 2009)

If you're still looking for these services, I can help. Just pinged you with my email address.


----------



## Article.1 (May 23, 2008)

Article.1 Apparel provides the services you describe. www.article1.net
Call Harold at (714) 352-0601


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We do this for several large and small customers and would like the opportunity to discuss this with you further.


----------



## Threadbird (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Kristofer,

Let me know if you still need help with those things. That is exactly what we specialze in here at Storenvy.

Sincerely,

Steve - Storenvy


----------

